
Show HN: Wasp Inspector – conditionally generate web-app with a debug layer - matijash
https://wasp-lang.dev/#wasp-inspector
======
smiljo
I like the inspection feature! The natural question is: could this also
support editing, rather than just inspecting?

I guess reconciling that with regular in-file edits might be a problem?

~~~
matijash
Hey smiljo, thanks for the question! You are right, it might be cool to be
able to edit code as well from this interface, not only inspect it.

We are still pretty early so at this moment it's hard to say how would this
exactly work. But I believe we could also make it a part of the git and CI
workflow. E.g. changes would get applied to the .wasp files and committed and
the new revision would get deployed.

